# Natural Moisturizer for itchy skin???



## magtru (Feb 18, 2009)

Does anyone know of a natural/organic moisturizer I can use on my chi's itchy, flaky skin?
The vet gave me EFA HyLyt Bath Oil Spray. While it does work, I hate the ingredients. I have read bad things about Mineral Oil, Fragrance and all the different parabens they add. Why the hell would you add fragrance to a dog's skin when it is itchy?????
Before I start Googling this topic maybe one of you knows of a product to spray on their skin to moisturize it.


----------



## mychiisqueen (Jan 3, 2008)

When i first got Cocoa she had dandruff like crazy and I wasn't sure what to do either but i was really grossed out by it all. So out of sheer desperation i dug thru my own conditioners and found one that was designed for mositurizing and i used that on her and it worked wonders. 

But i felt bad using a human conditioner on her and didn't want to bathe her with human stuff all the time i went to a big pet store (i forget the name i want to say petco but i am really not sure) and they had dandruff shampoo for doggies..

But i know you can also use like oatmeal and stuff at least thats what people do sometimes (oatmeal and other ingredients lol)


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i use oatmeal shampoo and a conditioner after...if you shampoo without conditioning it tends to lead to itchy/flaky skin since the conditioner moisturizes. 

groomax oatmeal shampoo








these conditioners really do the trick for my dexter and smell good too








i also use a moisturizer from petsmart called "la dolce vita moisturizing cream" cant seem to find it on google though. a small 50 ml costs around $9 and the shampoo looks good too but very pricey. it's made in italy. i use it to put on his elbows and bald spots so he can stop itching so much...the smell of vanilla is yummy too


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If you want something totally natural, you can get a vitamin E capsule, poke it and then squeeze the vitamin E onto the dry spots. It's a little sticky, but it does soak in pretty good.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

I know it sounds strange but my vet recommended olive oil! I used to put some on Shaddow's itchy, flakey, red spots and it helped a lot... problem is that you have to watch they don't lick it off 
The oatmeal shampoo and conditioner is good too, we use that.


----------



## magtru (Feb 18, 2009)

*great tips ladies*

thanks for all the tips.
The olive oil does not sound strange. I know in Italy women rub it on their skin. I am nuts about it. I use it to replace all my fats in my diet and I am not fat and have good skin. There is something to it.
I like all your advice. thanks.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Aloe vera gel, the pure kind might help 

Barbara x


----------

